

Everyblock re-launches in Chicago - alwaysunday
http://www.everyblock.com/

======
officemonkey
The hard part about a site like this is getting me to keep logging in.

Turns out my block club in Chicago has a very active Facebook group, so very
local news gets integrated into my feed already.

My other source of "extremely local news" is a blog called Uptown Update [1].
If these sites had a way to attract and fund local bloggers, they would have
more staying power.

[1] [http://www.uptownupdate.com/](http://www.uptownupdate.com/)

------
minimax
Some of the people at Comcast involved with relaunching Everyblock are
speaking at the OpenGovChicago meetup tonight. I think there will be a live
stream for anyone who is interested but can't go to the meetup.

[http://www.meetup.com/OpenGovChicago/events/160401092/](http://www.meetup.com/OpenGovChicago/events/160401092/)

------
simonw
Anyone know the background story on how they came back after being shut down
by their parent company?

~~~
alwaysunday
Here's an article from the Chicago Tribune that gives a little more backstory
on its resurrection: [http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-
everyblo...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-everyblock-
relaunch-20140121,0,7159678.story)

------
tyoma
During the previous incarnation of EveryBlock, there were persistent rumors
that posts embarrassing to the City of Chicago government (like about crime in
high tourist areas) would mysteriously disappear. I'm curious how transparent
the new incarnation will be.

------
normloman
Pet peeve: Intro videos with cutesy music, animations, and screenshots on a
macbook.

~~~
jaegerpicker
It matters that it's a macbook? Really?

~~~
normloman
Every cheezy startup website uses the same photo of a screenshot on a macbook
nowadays. It's just cliche.

Typing this from a mac right now.

------
johnhok
That intro video was pretty good although seemed a bit long. Cool idea but I'd
imagine these type of sites have a big chicken and egg problem.

~~~
yogo
Yes, but EveryBlock was up to speed and pretty widely used (as far as I can
tell) before it was shut down. Whether the people that were on there return
remains to be seen.

------
flavor8
If you're looking for a site like this, I'd recommend nextdoor.com. Bonus: not
owned by Comcast.

------
izzydata
"Sorry, we don't cover your zip"

Well... ok. I was even going to advertise it a little, but I guess I'm not
cool enough.

------
m0x2
Honestly, who cares and why is this worthy of the HN frontpage?

~~~
alwaysunday
Because they had a lot of traction before the shut down and now the service is
re-launching without the founder who made it what it was:
[https://twitter.com/adrianholovaty/status/426366737294958592](https://twitter.com/adrianholovaty/status/426366737294958592)

